
Pros/Cons of languages suitable for learning functional programming - StuieK
http://www.slant.co/topics/485/~languages-for-learning-functional-programming
======
greenyoda
The list is missing OCaml, which is a functional language that's being used
for some serious applications, e.g., in the financial industry.

